# 3DS eShop and Web Browser date confirmed



## X D D X (May 12, 2011)

The date that the long awaited 3DS eShop and web brower update will launch has just been revealed.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Upcoming Nintendo 3DS system update information
> 
> 2011-05-12
> 
> A new system update for the hand-held Nintendo 3DS system will be available in North America the evening of June 6 Pacific time. By downloading the free update via a wireless broadband Internet connection, Nintendo 3DS users can enjoy new features and enhancements, including an Internet browser and access to the Nintendo eShop, where users can browse and purchase downloadable content. For more information about Nintendo 3DS, visit http://www.nintendo3ds.com.



Source


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 12, 2011)

...So there's no more May release or something like that?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 12, 2011)

oh finally the shop opens. What kind of browser? Are they gonna use Opera or Chrome? I believe they will drop Opera and use chrome unless someone else has info.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 12, 2011)

What about the UK? My friend would probably like to know considering he has a 3DS.


----------



## Forstride (May 12, 2011)

Lol, so much for a May release.  *sigh*  It better at least launch with some good titles.  If they don't have the Link's Awakening port, Imma be pissed.


----------



## X D D X (May 12, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> oh finally the shop opens. What kind of browser? Are they gonna use Opera or Chrome? I believe they will drop Opera and use chrome unless someone else has info.


They are supposedly using Netfront.


----------



## zar713 (May 12, 2011)

so no LATE may update? wtf i got my hopes up and everything!!!


----------



## Deleted-220713 (May 12, 2011)

zar713 said:
			
		

> so no LATE may update? wtf i got my hopes up and everything!!!


Same here.
This sucks


----------



## Snailface (May 12, 2011)

Of course, I knew it. They had to wait until summer school starts so I can't enjoy this update on my May vacation. 

Nintendo breaks my heart again.


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2011)

Better than rushing right?


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah what about the UK? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*tosses UK 3DS and goes to get an American one.*


----------



## Nebz (May 12, 2011)

Well we have a set date so I'm good. I don't find this to be that big of a deal although it would be nice to have somewhat of a reason as to why it's coming early June now... but it's whatever.


----------



## Snailface (May 12, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> Yeah what about the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given that it's late June 6 in US and then June 7 in Japan, the time zone difference would make the release about the same time. I bet it's a simultaneous worldwide release. Not completely sure though.

Edit: Also, isn't this release the same time as E3? Hmm.

Update: Confirmed worldwide simultaneous release.
http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=157958


----------



## nintendoom (May 12, 2011)

:|
finally..


----------



## Feels Good Man (May 12, 2011)

The day of their E3 conference.... interestiing


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (May 12, 2011)

Well least we have a date now


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 12, 2011)

Looking forward to this update mainly so 3DS is complete... And it gets rid of that damn dog video.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 12, 2011)

This update needs to hurry up. I need something to play on this thing till 3DS. With other things going on in my life I wish I waited to buy.


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2011)

This makes June more awesome.

I can wait, we all did agree that we would have to wait for the update when we bought the 3DS anyway.


----------



## Zorua (May 12, 2011)

Hell yeah one day before my birthday!
I can't wait!
By the way, weren't these supposed to be a part of the May update?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 12, 2011)

Perfect!
Wont be using the eShop much, but would be good to have the browser ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 12, 2011)

THANKS ALOT NINTENDO!! I wanted the eShop to be delayed!! Because my final exams start in 3 days and will end by 26th May, couldn't ask for more, thank you Nintendo, now I can concentrate 100% on my studies, eShop was the only thing that might've broken up my study sessions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Of course with the launch titles and all....)


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 12, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> oh finally the shop opens. What kind of browser? Are they gonna use Opera or Chrome? I believe they will drop Opera and use chrome unless someone else has info.


Doesn't chrome use the webkit renderer?
Many mobile browsers uses webkit too


----------



## heartgold (May 12, 2011)

What happened to May...I'm a patient person anyway.


----------



## justin05 (May 12, 2011)

Alas! A date. Im hoping to get my 3DS by that month. But if im delayed a month or two, can i still
update and get the same features?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 12, 2011)

hehehe........
got some more time to save money for 3ds.


----------



## Zorua (May 12, 2011)

justin05 said:
			
		

> Alas! A date. Im hoping to get my 3DS by that month. But if im delayed a month or two, can i still
> update and get the same features?



Of course you can!
It's an update.
It'll always be available if you're on a lower version.


----------



## chris888222 (May 12, 2011)

Reasons why i think it is pushed to June:
1. The 3DS is a rushed piece of work, very incomplete. I suppose nintendo wants to make it complete all at one go (I want flash on my browser!)

2. They want the eShop to be complete as well, not just a few classic titles but a whole lot available once updated. 

3. Maybe live streaming of E3??

4. Ninty just bought a few new flashcarts and wants to ensure that this update will block em' all. Also a longer time will also allow them to 'enhance' the security.

These are all my speculations so they might be wrong


----------



## justin05 (May 12, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> justin05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1
Good to know. Im actually looking into getting a 3DS than a NGP. But i have to see until E3.


----------



## Masterpaul (May 12, 2011)

OH Noes... Im selling my 3DS.

jk.. should be just enough time for them to send my 3ds back from repairs, after the little brat messed it up.


----------



## Gullwing (May 12, 2011)

Masterpaul said:
			
		

> OH Noes... Im selling my 3DS.
> 
> jk.. should be just enough time for them to send my 3ds back from repairs, after the little brat messed it up.


What happened to your 3DS? Kai egw tha to stilw gt i katw othoni gratzunise tin epanw k den dulevi to L kala


----------



## Hop2089 (May 12, 2011)

I can't wait for the GB classics.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 12, 2011)

cant wait for LOZ Link to the Past 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nintendo gonna rake it in
they better have it on shop release *shakes fist*


----------



## NoOneDies (May 12, 2011)

Didn't they tell something about forcing you to update?
I have yet to see that


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 12, 2011)

NoOneDies said:
			
		

> Didn't they tell something about forcing you to update?
> I have yet to see that



no forced updates i read
just certain games say "you gotta have this version or newer"


----------



## RupeeClock (May 12, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the GB classics.


So do the GB classics pretty much just look the game or are they arbitrarily enhanced by 3D in some what?
You know like the added colour palettes for old gameboy games played on gameboy color, where active sprites were given a different colour from background objects.

I'm looking forward to seeing what sort of demo content will become available, and to trying out the web browser.
It looks like Nintendo are definitely taking the downloadable software scene much more seriously this time, no points system, hopefully less internal restrictions for the software, etc.
What I'm really hoping is that they don't use a horrible model of the weekly update, where only a handful of new titles actually become available.

I mean Cave Story DSi has been ready for European release for weeks now and it still hasn't come out, it was submit to Nintendo week ago and we still don't have it...maybe tonight? Probably not.


----------



## Donald Serrot (May 12, 2011)

Who want's to bet that the update is gonna hit and we'll be greeted by them testing the 3D TV streaming they were hoping to have by streaming the Nintendo E3 conference in 3D? You'd hear something like "Last yea we show to you the Nintendo Sree Dee Essu, today the Nintendo Sree Dee Essu show us to you." Then Reggy would jump up and do some kind of funky breakdance thing to "show off the power of 3D" or something like that... Hey! Maybe we'll get to see some awesome E3 3D trailers too early as a "bonus" for waiting so long. lol!


----------



## Masterpaul (May 13, 2011)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Masterpaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erikse nero kai halese i camera, episis i pano othoni ehei hroma katourema. xD


----------



## Nujui (May 13, 2011)

Masterpaul said:
			
		

> Gullwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you two mind speaking English please?


----------



## Slyakin (May 13, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but this is an English speaking forum. Not to be rude, but... that was in the rules.


----------



## Masterpaul (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, Basically (translation):

*GullWing:*
He will send it too for repair because the bottom screen scratched the top, and the L is not working properly.

*Me:*
My 3ds camera got busted and my top screen had the color of warm piss.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 14, 2011)

Great! Now I have a paperweight until June!

I hope they make enhanced Dragon Warrior games. That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## DrOctapu (May 14, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> Great! Now I have a paperweight until June!


This. I could only justify selling my iPod for this due to the web browser. Not so sure anymore. I was really, really looking forward to it actually being useful.


----------



## Gullwing (May 15, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse us for this... You don't really find Greek people everyday on GBAtemp


----------

